# Can my cracked frame be fixed?



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

Walt, I'd like to propose an FAQ... Something along these lines seems like it would be good huh?

Q: Can my cracked frame be fixed?

A: Yes, anything can be fixed. The question you have to ask yourself is:
1. Are you fixing it because you love the frame and it has sentimental value and money is not really the main consideration?
2. Are you on a tight budget and just need to get life out of it instead of buying a new frame? 

If you answered 1, then yes it can possibly be fixed if you've also posted at least one picture of the problem area. A few pictures would be more appropriate. If you don't have any pictures at the time of the question then the answer is no, it is scrap metal.

If you answered 2, the answer is also scrap metal.

There are exceptions to 1 and 2 but no exceptions on asking the question if there are no accompanying pictures. Without pictures, the answer is always scrap metal.


----------



## TrailMaker (Sep 16, 2007)

Hmmmm....

Perhaps this could be considered slightly snotty, but it does make a really good point!


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

TrailMaker said:


> Hmmmm....
> 
> Perhaps this could be considered slightly snotty, but it does make a really good point!


After re-reading it with the "slightly snotty" comment, I see how it could be taken that way. Really, I meant it more in good fun but with underlying truth at the same time. It seems there have been more than the normal amount of "can this crack be welded" and no pictures of the crack lately-->Scrap metal.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

the people with a question about a cracked frame aren't going to read the FAQ. Simple as that

I have to say I don't really agree with your decision tree. I had an otherwise usable steel frame with a crack in a dropout, I would get it fixed and spray it with rustoleum and ride it. I've fixed lots of frames that were never refinished, it's how I paid for beer back when I was an undergrad.

If it was aluminum, scrap metal no matter what.

Carbon, get it fixed

Ti, scrap metal (dunno, but ti is usually $ to fix)


----------



## jay_ntwr (Feb 15, 2008)

unterhausen said:


> I have to say I don't really agree with your decision tree.


I'm not tied to it. Let's get something that everyone can agree on and put an FAQ up--mine was a first pass with what I thought there was some humor in it at the same time but maybe it was only houmous to me.

Worst case is on one reads the FAQ. Best case is that we aren't going to see anymore post with broken Karate Monkeys and no pictures wondering how to fix them.

I'd consider the FAQ answer to be a living topic (in this topic) that multiple folks can contribute to. Consider what I have there a simple framework (that I really do believe makes sense the majority of the time).


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

I've been riding a Surly 1x1 with a welded chainstay for years without issue (steel).

I rode an Ellsworth Truth (aluminum) with a welded seat tube and top tube that lasted 3 years before it broke. That wasn't bad for a $32.10 weld.

If you're welding an aluminum bike, you have to consider the likelihood of bodily injury when the frame fails in the viscinity of the weld. I wouldn't be comfortable riding an aluminum bike with a head tube welded back onto the frame.


----------



## buggymancan (Jan 30, 2005)

what would be the cost range to remove and replace a cracked downtube on a fillet brazed frame? ballpark?


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

buggymancan said:


> what would be the cost range to remove and replace a cracked downtube on a fillet brazed frame? Ballpark?


$175-250


----------



## akiracornell (Jan 16, 2012)

*is this one fixable.*

anyone know if this is fixable. 2007 diamondback mission. im pretty poor now so a nice new frame is out of the question anytime soon.


----------



## unterhausen (Sep 28, 2008)

sure it can be fixed, but not in a way that is consistent with "I'm poor right now"


----------



## mitzikatzi (Sep 9, 2008)

unterhausen said:


> sure it can be fixed, but not in a way that is consistent with "I'm poor right now"


+1

Just about anything can be fixed for a price.
Too far from you to be useful but it gives you an idea of what can be fixed.


----------

